# N scale layout first building



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey All,

I added my first passenger platform today. This is the first building that I have ever constructed. 



















Here are the trains pulling in

















This layout is serving as my learning table until I finalize exactly the kind of table I want to work on. I also ran some bus wires and dropped a couple feeders. I found the wiring to be sort of fun because I have never done anything like that before. The wife was impressed


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Look sweet!:thumbsup: I don't even have a platform for my RR yet.


----------



## IlliniViking (Dec 13, 2009)

Looks good Brooklyn. I've been building some structures lately, but need to do a station platform as well. Just need to decide which one I want to build.


----------



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

NIMT.COM said:


> Look sweet!:thumbsup: I don't even have a platform for my RR yet.


Thanks. I had a time getting some of the pieces out. I broke a few and had to glue them back.



IlliniViking said:


> Looks good Brooklyn. I've been building some structures lately, but need to do a station platform as well. Just need to decide which one I want to build.


I see lot of choices in structures. Some are built already. Prices can be somewhat steep in IMHO for some of the prebuilt structures. For me, building from the kit brought much satisfaction.


----------



## IlliniViking (Dec 13, 2009)

BrooklynBound718 said:


> Thanks. I had a time getting some of the pieces out. I broke a few and had to glue them back.
> 
> 
> 
> I see lot of choices in structures. Some are built already. Prices can be somewhat steep in IMHO for some of the prebuilt structures. For me, building from the kit brought much satisfaction.


I'm with you Brooklyn, building the kits are the fun part. I really enjoy that part of the hobby. I have one prebuilt structure, a church I got at the local hobby shop for $2. I have been re-painting to look more realistic, instead of plastic.


----------

